# Any Punks?



## relentlessfight (Jul 28, 2007)

Not the GoodCharlotte bullshit, i'm talking about real punk rock like:

Radio Birdman
The Dickies 
Bad Brains
Cock Sparrer
Fear
Eddie & The Hot Rods
Minor Threat
Guitar Gangsters
Dead Boys
The Saints
SLF

...Anyone?


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jul 28, 2007)

I listen to some of them but I wouldn't say 
i was a punk


----------



## HighPhi (Jul 28, 2007)

i listen to a few radio birdman and the dickies
i use to live by bad raligion, no use for a name, no fx, anti flag etc.
i dont strictly listen to punk anymore but i do still life a punk life style, i do what i want and live by my moral laws not the laws of the government, and always trying to throw a spanner in the works of the 'big machine'


----------



## relentlessfight (Jul 28, 2007)

Yea man, I have a pretty wide spectrum of music as well. I just mainly listen to punk rock and Oi! stuff like that. 

Anti-Flag got me into punk when I was 13. Its sweet to see some rockers still out there!


----------



## beenthere donethat (Jul 28, 2007)

Young, Loud and Snotty is one killer Dead Boys album....

fuck. now I feel old!


----------



## dog (Jul 29, 2007)

so is the sex pistals real punk then? as you did not say ther name?


----------



## relentlessfight (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh definatly man!


----------



## morp (Jul 31, 2007)

what about the pop rivets? or the buff medways? british billy at his most punk


----------



## reeffermadness (Jul 31, 2007)

anyone for misfits?


----------



## HighPhi (Jul 31, 2007)

yeah im for the misfits, can remember going to a house trashing party in van. 
rocking up to the place all i could hear was loads of screaming along to this magic moment
ahh good times


----------



## kieahtoka (Jul 31, 2007)

I was fucking about to say "what about the misfits?!" and then I see someone else got it.Well what about Bowling for Soup?


----------



## krime13 (Aug 1, 2007)

Here are some of my old favorites SNFU,DOA,NOMEANSNO,LARD,NOFX,OIPOLOI,SOCIAL DISTORTION,Operation ivy,Agnostic front,Murphys Law,sick of it all NYCHC represent!!!


----------



## matthew1988 (Aug 1, 2007)

indeed the misfits.... ass last caress.. ahhh my old favorite song....


----------



## reeffermadness (Aug 1, 2007)

yes misfits rule! agnostic front and social!!! fuck yes!


----------



## dog (Aug 1, 2007)

i did not no ther was so meny punks rockers on this site fucking brilint i love it all!!


----------



## flamable221 (Aug 1, 2007)

dead kennedys, nofx, bad religion, black flag, early against me, my personal favorite band is the descendents.


----------



## GoodFriend (Aug 1, 2007)

fuck the misfits
fuck the sex pistols

how bout some specials? or madness?

or 4skins
or grimple
or or or...

i could go on for a year

got my boots on right now... haha!

way of life... street punk, oi!, hardcore punk, and ska...

wait
how bout some limp wrist?
avskum
aus rotten
born dead
the unseen (older stuff)
cheap sex
a global threat
action
anal cunt


i could go on and on =]


----------



## dog (Aug 1, 2007)

i only come from a small town, we dont get stuf like that you are scering me? lol. fucking mad!!


----------



## Sir Smoke-A-Lotta Pot (Aug 1, 2007)

I think i'll stick to my METAL and ROCK


----------



## Gygax1974 (Aug 1, 2007)

I know they are poppy but I love the Buzzcocks...we play some of their stuff. The Descendents...Is Milo out of college yet?


----------



## relentlessfight (Aug 1, 2007)

I've got some misfits inkwork. One of my all time favs.


----------



## GoodFriend (Aug 1, 2007)

leftover crack anyone? (choking victim, and the crack rock steady 7 count too)


----------



## krime13 (Aug 2, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> fuck the misfits
> fuck the sex pistols
> 
> how bout some specials? or madness?
> ...


Oi!Oi! also some Blitz,Exploited,Sham69, or would you prefer Desmond Deccer,Bad Maners,Mephiskaphelies and Inspector7?Ever heard of theDregs or Scabs, or Urban Riot and Oxblood?


----------



## krime13 (Aug 2, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> leftover crack anyone? (choking victim, and the crack rock steady 7 count too)


I have a gut feeling we might have seen each other at a show or 2...do letters ABC mean anything to you?


----------



## GoodFriend (Aug 2, 2007)

krime13 said:


> Oi!Oi! also some Blitz,Exploited,Sham69, or would you prefer Desmond Deccer,Bad Maners,Mephiskaphelies and Inspector7?Ever heard of theDregs or Scabs, or Urban Riot and Oxblood?





krime13 said:


> I have a gut feeling we might have seen each other at a show or 2...do letters ABC mean anything to you?


blitz, some exploited (they started sucking after a while)... eh, sham 69 (the kids are united)

i love desmond dekker, bad manners is ok... and the other two i don't know for ska...i also like the [english] beat, along with newer ska stuff like skankin pickles, op ivy, voodoo glow skulls, etc.

i know the dregs and oxblood too... i have about 20 gigs of music on my computer... 90% of which is punk in some form...

and krim, i'm down in az so prolly haven't run into you much...

though i'd love to see loc in they're native squat atmosphere, lol

actualkly.... i just cut off my hawk i've had fro a year or so (it was a pretty two tone red and white mohawk... so pretty)... so i'mthinkin its either leopard print or skin this time... any input? haha


how bout some monster squad, krum bums, career soldiers, or SS kaliert?
los crudos?


----------



## relentlessfight (Aug 2, 2007)

lumberjack_ian said:


> fuck the misfits
> fuck the sex pistols
> 
> how bout some specials? or madness?
> ...





Oi! Oi! Oi! My brother! Rude boys!

You more into the Spirit of '77 English punk? 


How about

Blitz
Cockney Rejects
Crux
Menace
Sham 69



Some of my favs as well


----------



## GoodFriend (Aug 2, 2007)

good stuff

i'm fairly well rounded
as long as it doesn't suck

unity my friends
unity

i consider myself to be a s.h.a.r.p. for the mostpart

though the skin label is often miscontrued...

but i've been listening to lots of good 'ol hardcore punk... bad brains, gimple, los crudos, limp wrist (homoXcore... i love it)... lots of d-beat =]

whatever... llike i said... unity



up the punx!!!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Aug 3, 2007)

Ive been listening to good punk rock for about 7 years now...

(older) Unseen
limp wrist
exploited 
Circle jerks
clit45
dead kennedys
aus rotten
A global threat (saw them once)
leftover crack
Cheap sex (saw them twice)
misfits
bad brains
buzzcocks
crass
subhumans
oi polloi
conflict
the virus (saw them once)
the varukers
fear
local bands

I love Oi, crust punk, street punk, hardcore punk man whatever


Man I cant name it all but I love it all


----------



## relentlessfight (Aug 3, 2007)

You guys are fucking sweet. 

This is for you..


----------



## GoodFriend (Aug 3, 2007)

good shit my friend!


----------



## HighPhi (Aug 3, 2007)

relentlessfight said:


> You guys are fucking sweet.
> 
> This is for you..


no no no this is for you


----------

